# DIY Grow Tent Fabric?



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 17, 2006)

So I'm on a new idea and I want to see if anybody has any knowledge of materials.  I read the reflective materials sticky at the top of the page and was wondering if a person could use a heat gun with something like a canvas exterior and kind of "melt" a reflective/light blocking material that would adere to the canvas in a somewhat durable fashion?  We could get a canvas "tent" sewn somewhere to our specs and just take it home and apply the interior ourselves.

Would mylar work if you used the 2mil?  Other ideas - doesn't have to be fancy but I could definitely come up with a quick frame and have a much better grow area than I do right now.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 18, 2006)

BTT

What about a vinyl mix?  Someone on here was talking about using a sheet that was poly/vinyl.  Would that sound like a material that could be made to adhere through heat?

Someone has to have seen these huts and thought about this!


----------

